# Will this truck work with a GN?



## toto (Mar 3, 2013)

You could do it but youll have to watch how tight you turn.


----------



## Phly (Nov 14, 2012)

Honestly, only one way to find out. But there are options as far as sliding hitches and such that may reduce the chances of contact. 

Also the contact is usually while pulling straight and going through a ditch, truck up trailer down, so some chances can be avoided. 

If you really want to pull with your current truck and I don't see why you couldn't. Don't take it to a hitch store. Take your truck and your trailer to a body builder. They can figure out the angles and make custom brackets to make it work. It may cost some money, but what's $1000 vs buying another truck? And selling a short bed with a custom GN hitch is likely to fetch your money right back.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cowgirls Boots (Apr 6, 2011)

We use to pull our old V nose GN with a short bed cummins and the only issues we had were we couldn't turn as tight and when we had to go down a steep drive way. Truck was down and trailer was up and we had to make sure it didnt hit the bed. Otherwise it was perfect. But that trailer was also a V nose 2h without any tack room. So it was also smaller
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mingiz (Jan 29, 2009)

I have a F250 ext cab with short bed. Towing a 3h sl w/8ft lq. I added a SB1 hitch extender. It sits the trailer back 9 inches but yet keeps it stable. I can jack knife it into spots with out a worry about hitting the cab. well worth the money.
Easy to install but it will take 2 strong people.1 to hold it in place , while the other tightens the bolts down...:wink:

Pop Up SB1 PopUp Extender Coupler Gooseneck Trailer Hitch


----------

